# Grinder - £150 budget and not too tall!



## hxmark (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi

I've had my gaggia classic for a year and have been enjoying coffee using pre ground from coffee compass and pact. I understand that I could get better tasting coffee by freshly grinding beans so looking to get a half decent second hand grinder.

My budget is around £150 but it also needs to fit under the kitchen cupboard so no taller than 42cm. Grinders like the Mazzer Super Jolly seem to be very tall and wouldn't fit on the kitchen counter.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks

Mark


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

SJ with a mini-hopper / lens hood hopper will - and then you single dose. You really never use an SJ with a proper hopper in a home environment.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You'd be lucky to find an SJ for 150 though. That budget is just a bit low for good used entry level commercial grinders. Ebay is full of duffers and a SJ or Mini goes for £220 +. Maybe an old Eureka Mignon for 180ish? These work well and are small and pretty. Otherwise you're looking at Iberital MC2 (not pretty and quite noisy), Graeff CM800 (new), Ascaso?


----------



## hxmark (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks

Seen this Super Jolly on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Luigi-Coffee-Grinder-/252209229414?hash=item3ab8d76e66:g:hKsAAOSwhcJWHkZ1 which is just around the corner from me and has a best offer option. Could make a cheeky offer but I wouldn't know a good machine from a bad one and so I'm wary of buying from ebay.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm well it's a Super Jolly alright but ratings plate says 120V. He's got a UK plug on it though and assume it hasn't blown up! The question is what kind of life it's had. A few scuffs, screw missing from doser, no adjustment rod. Not a big deal in itself but all points to being a bit unloved/ex café. If from a cafe it could've ground tons. Burrs are only £25-30 I think, but if the bearings are shot or the adjuster collar threads are damaged it's a paperweight. If he's the first owner it might be great. Ebay is a bit of a risk.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Very odd that the serial sticker says 120VAC and 60Hz.... Looks like a US version.


----------



## hxmark (Dec 31, 2014)

Didn't even notice the voltage. I'll discount that one.

He is also selling a Pavelly grinder (no idea if they are any good) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pavelly-Coffee-Grinder-/252184705472?hash=item3ab76139c0:g:xoYAAOSw7FRWVOB~

Looks like they may be from a restaurant strip out of some sort going by the other items he is selling.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The patella is a fiorenzato f5 so very similar to an Sj plus a decent looking knock draw and a best offer mak a punt at around £150, sell the knock draw and you have a pretty cheap grinder


----------



## hxmark (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!

Thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MrShades said:


> SJ with a mini-hopper / lens hood hopper will - and then you single dose. You really never use an SJ with a proper hopper in a home environment.


If its under the cupboards which are 42cm high then explain how you will get the beans in the super jolly without having to pull it out from underneath the cupboards each and every time you want to grind some beans?

Baring in mind you will in all probability have some weight on top of the beans in the shape of a metal bar to stop them popcorning.

What is the height including that?

I would like to know incase I can get away with it instead of the other option of the eureka mignon

Im not knocking the super jolly,, im sure its a fantastic grinder. But is it usable in 42cm space


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I put sticky felt pads on the feet of my Mazzer, and just slide it out when I want to use it. Simples..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

How tall is it with the lens hood on ?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> If its under the cupboards which are 42cm high then explain how you will get the beans in the super jolly without having to pull it out from underneath the cupboards each and every time you want to grind some beans?
> 
> Baring in mind you will in all probability have some weight on top of the beans in the shape of a metal bar to stop them popcorning.
> 
> ...


I had an SJ under cupboards that are 41.5cm, with a micro hopper - and I had felt feet on the bottom so that it would slide in and out easily. Yes - it has to be "out" to grind, and effectively use the micro hopper - but that's a small price to pay when you can just gently push it back under when done and keep the Mrs happy.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

How about a Lido E - £150 brand new from Coffeehit? Only if you don't mind a bit of manual labour. I know it's obviously not for everyone but i've got mine teamed with a Gaggia Classic and I love it. It's also fantastic for pretty much all brewing methods if you fancy trying your hand at some of those


----------



## hxmark (Dec 31, 2014)

The Lido E could be a possibility. I currently have a Rhino hand grinder but didn't get on with it. Couldn't seem to get a consistent grind size that my Gaggia Classic liked. £150 does seem expensive for a hand grinder though. Is it that much better than the Rhino?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

hxmark said:


> The Lido E could be a possibility. I currently have a Rhino hand grinder but didn't get on with it. Couldn't seem to get a consistent grind size that my Gaggia Classic liked. £150 does seem expensive for a hand grinder though. Is it that much better than the Rhino?


For starters the rhino cannot grind for espresso. Doesn't grind fine enough.

Whether the lido e is any good for spro is a hard one. Nufc is the only one I know of on here who has a lido who uses it for spro? I know the lido 3 is meant to be very good for Brewed.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've actually got an SJ Timer, complete with rubber micro hopper, and regular hopper AND felt feet - that I could box up and ship.... but it wouldn't be £150. If you could stretch to £200 + postage (or collect) then I could probably do something.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

the lido E is great for espresso ... and is surprisingly satisfying grinding by hand.

the only down side is making tiny adjustments to the grind .... with the electric madcap, you can turn the work screw 1/4 turn, 1/2 turn, 4 turns, what ever its quick easy doesn't drift .... with the lido though, you need to back off the locking screw, rotate the burr screw, then retighten the locking screw making sure you dont disturb the burr screw as you tighten it ...... ok so its no biggy and I am sure with time it would become effortless, but its a bit of a pain.

as far as grinds go though ..... its good ... repeatable, consistent shots ! ... I run it for a pump HX and 2 levers and brewed with Guest coffees as to not interrupt my main bean grinder


----------



## Phil A (Dec 27, 2014)

Mr Shades..

I might be interested in this - do you have photos?

Phil


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a gloss black Mignon for sale at £170 if you're interested. You can find it in the FS thread. Good condition, though missing the hopper top. I got round this with a single dosing tube, which is included.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Phil A said:


> Mr Shades..
> 
> I might be interested in this - do you have photos?
> 
> Phil


I can put a quick For Sale thread up tomorrow-ish, and give you more info - yes.


----------

